# Dry rub for chicken wanted



## kingchristo (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm looking at doing the beer can chicken and am in the process of making the stands so just wondering if anyone has a winning chicken rub thanks in advance guys


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 4, 2017)

I keep it simple and use salt, pepper and garlic powder most of the time.  

Sometimes, to mix things up, I will use Weber's Kick'n Chicken seasoning which is pretty good.


----------



## kingchristo (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks Eddie sounds good already ummm


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 4, 2017)

*Juicy Smoke-tastic Chicken and Turkey*

Here is a Brine and Rub that is a Favorite with members of my Family. I like Apple and/or Hickory with Chicken or Turkey. We determine doneness by measuring the Internal Temp (IT) in the thickest part of the Breast and Thigh, 165* and 175*F respectively. For a One Step Smoke with Crispy Skin the birds have to be smoked at a temp of 300-325°F. You can figure about 15 minutes per pound to reach the desired IT. Electric smokers usually only go to 275°F. With these you will be smoking at the most common temp range of 225-275°F. You can figure on about 25 minutes per pound cook time + or - 5 minutes depending what part of the range you choose. Usually the skin will not crisp so if the skin is not Crisp enough when the IT is 145*F in the Breast, put the Bird in a 425*F Oven to finish cooking to 165* and Crisp the Skin...JJ

*Families Favorite Brine*

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

*Bubba Chix Rub*

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1 teaspoon if less heat is desired. Add 1T Kosher Salt if the bird is not Brined.

*Mild but Wild Chix Rub*

1/4C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

2tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or other

1tsp Ground Coriander Seed (2-3tsp Whole seed, fresh ground)

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Mustard Powder

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Celery Seed, grind with Coriander

1/2tsp Cumin

Optional: 1T Kosher Salt ** Leave out if you Brined the Bird!*

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.


----------



## kingchristo (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks guys I'm going to give this a go once I have built my chicken stand. Ive opened another post on the build in general


----------



## kingchristo (Jul 5, 2017)

when you say raw sugar is granulated ok to use


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 5, 2017)

kingchristo said:


> when you say raw sugar is granulated ok to use


Yes...White is fine. Raw, Domino's brand name Sugar in the Raw, has the molasses left in.  Light Brown has a similar flavor but can cause the rub to clump. If using Brown, spread on a sheet pan and dry in a 150-200°F oven for 15 minutes. Cool, crumble and use it in the rub. Leftover Brn Sugar is great in Coffee!...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Jul 9, 2017)

I think beer can chicken is gimmicky and prefer my bird parted so I can control the cooking better, but 'tis your bird.  I have not found the ultimate DIY bird rub yet but I have a few good ones but they are still probably not as good as this one: 
I will sometimes add things to it depending on what I am in the mood for.  IE put 1/4c in small container and then add a tsp of ground bayleaf or tsp of chili powder and mix.


----------



## trillo15 (Feb 10, 2018)

I have been experimenting with a few for chicken, but have really enjoyed this one.  It has a sweet and savory taste.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 20, 2018)

Trillo, gonna use yours on some drums this weekend.  Did you decide to omit the dry onion?  I will.  Not a fan of the "funyun" taste.


----------



## trillo15 (Apr 20, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Trillo, gonna use yours on some drums this weekend.  Did you decide to omit the dry onion?  I will.  Not a fan of the "funyun" taste.


I did omit that.. lol I am glad you caught that.. I did have it in there on the first batch but not the ones after


----------



## phatbac (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Weber chicken n' Rib rub. its mild but sweet and popular around the house.













chicNrib.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Jul 18, 2017






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 21, 2018)

Also try Weber’s Kickin Chicken. More herby with a red pepper kick.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 23, 2018)

Boy am I glad I tried that rub!  I tweaked it slightly but what a fantastic rub.  Main reason it caught my eye was the slightly santa fe/tex mex-ish influence here.  

My tweaks based on tasting while making if anyone wants it: First off, sugar to salt was perfect and left that be.  Concerned the cyan was a bit too much for the family so halved it but might try it next time.  I like garlic:onion 2:1 so halved onion.  Wanted just a bit more chili flavor so bumped it making it 1:1 paprika:chili powder.


----------

